# WIP Horror (zombie mutant)



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

as walking dead has started again I thought I'd paint a zombie


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Let's see, looks like an alien holding some kind of bird, something that looks like a tongue. I don't get this at all.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

This reminds me of either the zombies out of the Resident Evil series or the Aliens from the movie "Signs".


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I was thinking the licker too onzie lol


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

meli said:


> I was thinking the licker too onzie lol


'
Holy crap it does O_O I was actually thinking of the Nemesis type though when I first looked at it.


----------

